# Need Assistance Estimating a large property



## crthomas123 (Nov 30, 2016)

Any thoughts or suggestions from you experinced Snow Service Providers ?
I am located in YORK PA AREA 
I have 3 plow trucks 
2 ATVs with plows & Salt Spreaders 
Snow Blowers just in case.
Skid Loader & Dump Truck Access

I have a Snow Service ESTIMATE needed for a large property located approximately 15 miles from me that is 
80 % fenced in area asphalt surface parking.
I measured Approximately 112,750 sq. ft.
for plowing & Rock Salt Application. 
I believe 2 inch trigger for plowing. 
Needs done by 7:30 AM Mon thru Sat Closed Sunday

Plowing Charge Price 2 to 4 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 4 to 6 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 6 to 8 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 8 to 10 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 10 to 12 inches $ 
or 
Plowing Charge Price 2 to 4 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 4 to 6 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 6 to 9 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 9 to 12 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 12 to 15 inches $ 


Sidewalks are Approximately 8,575 sq. ft.
Price per application of ice melt $


----------



## crthomas123 (Nov 30, 2016)

Any thoughts or suggestions from you experinced Snow Service Providers ?
I am located in YORK PA AREA 
I have 3 plow trucks 
2 ATVs with plows & Salt Spreaders 
Snow Blowers just in case.
Skid Loader & Dump Truck Access

I have a Snow Service ESTIMATE needed for a large property located approximately 15 miles from me that is 
80 % fenced in area asphalt surface parking.
I measured Approximately 112,750 sq. ft.
for plowing & Rock Salt Application. 
I believe 2 inch trigger for plowing. 
Needs done by 7:30 AM Mon thru Sat Closed Sunday

Plowing Charge Price 2 to 4 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 4 to 6 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 6 to 8 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 8 to 10 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 10 to 12 inches $ 
or 
Plowing Charge Price 2 to 4 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 4 to 6 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 6 to 9 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 9 to 12 inches $ 
Plowing Charge Price 12 to 15 inches $ 

Rock Salt Application Price
HOW MUCH WOULD I NEED APPROX ? ?

Sidewalks are Approximately 8,575 sq. ft.
Price per application of ice melt $ 
HOW MUCH WOULD I NEED APPROX ? ?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Cmon man. Really??


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lol . Good stuff buddy. Right down on a napkin $500 and turn that in...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Figure out your rough production numbers and multiply by what you want to make an hr. Then work yourself up incrementally. As for ice control know your costs of materials and labor. Nothing in life is free my friend.Good luck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So you've got 3 trucks, 2 ATV's, snow blowers etc and a skid steer and dump truck, and you need help bidding a lot that's under 3 acres?

This smells fishy.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So you've got 3 trucks, 2 ATV's, snow blowers etc and a skid steer and dump truck, and you need help bidding a lot that's under 3 acres?
> 
> This smells fishy.


This. ^^^


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Your increments are off. 2-4" ,4-6" ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Do ya have a larger salter than the ATVs? To many variables, is it wide open, a lot of islands, post a pic of the site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a 3-4 hour lot max with one truck and a 8ft blade.

Gives us ur number and we'll guide you from there.


----------



## crthomas123 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have done mostly smaller business accounts in the past along with some residentual accts. Didnt have to worry about storing so much salt Also I just got the ATVs with 6 ft light duty plows.
I am concerned about pricing it properly to get the job.

I also have another set of 6 or more locations that are small restuarants similar to say Burger King Restuarants Chain. So its nice to be able to spread the equipment around and get locations done in a timely manner.


----------



## crthomas123 (Nov 30, 2016)

I failed to mention the large location needs to be cleared by 7 30 AM for overnite snow fall Monday thru Saturday They are closed on Sunday 
The Restuarant Chain locations open at 10 AM every day of the week so I think they would need to be cleared by 9 30 AM as well


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

crthomas123 said:


> I failed to mention the large location needs to be cleared by 7 30 AM for overnite snow fall Monday thru Saturday They are closed on Sunday
> The Restuarant Chain locations open at 10 AM every day of the week so I think they would need to be cleared by 9 30 AM as well


So does that fit in the timing for the other clients on your route? We can't tell you that.if you have the other accounts then you know what your operating costs are and what you need to charge. Like old dog said it's less than 3 acres. Should take a max of 3 hours with one truck. 1 hour if you put all three on it. Don't price it to get the lot, give them the price you need at your numbers. If they don't take it you don't want it.


----------

